# This Kontakt bug is killing me, find_mod not working?



## argitoth (Jul 19, 2013)

I have one mod called S.START (DFD mode sample start) and another called VEL_SCALE (velocity-controlled amp). I have a knob that sets these modulation values for all groups or one group. When setting for one group, it works as expected. When setting for all groups, I use a loop of course. But, for one particular group the S.START value goes to the VEL_SCALE and VEL_SCALE goes to the S.START. They are swapped! This is technically not possible because I use macros for everything. It is impossible for me to setup one group differently from another by mistake.

On all my groups, it works correctly except for one group. Actually, the bug used to happen to a handful of groups, but by deleting mod sources and readding them, renaming them, it seemed to help. But I can't get rid of the bug for this one group.

I'm using find_mod to to get the mod slot, but I'd much rather enter it manually. I bet Kontakt is screwing up with the find_mod command. How do I tell what slot a mod is using? How do you count them?

I have s.start in the sampler module, AHDSR in the amp module, as well as vel_scale.


----------



## mk282 (Jul 20, 2013)

This is the unfortunate byproduct of Kontakt's handing of modulator IDs. If you've created the modulators out of order (not for all groups at the same time), things get fishy.

My suggestion is deleting all modulators across all groups, then enabling Edit All Groups and adding all modulators again. This is the only way to ensure you will have consistent modulator IDs across all gorups.


----------



## argitoth (Jul 20, 2013)

:| ok third time's the charm, hopefully.

Edit: Nope, same group still has the problem. :evil: :evil:


----------



## argitoth (Jul 20, 2013)

GOT IT! SUCK ON THAT, KONTAKT!!!

I added the modulators in that group in reverse. Outthinking Kontakt, FTW. _-)

Edit: In the future what I should do is create one group without samples, set it up how I want, save that group as a group file (nkg), and load that one group into kontakt multiple times, and then I insert the sample zones.


----------



## mk282 (Jul 21, 2013)

No need to save as NKG, you could just duplicate the group with all mods set up, as many times you need.


----------



## paoling (Jul 23, 2013)

My suggestion is to use find_mod (and find_target) just for looking what is the number of the modulator or the modulator target.
One you realize how Kontakt indicize them, just use the number of the modulators.

Referring to a mod with the name you assigned to it, is risky since the name will be messed up as soon as you add other modulators. If you add that you can't change the name of a modulator every selected group at the same time...


----------



## polypx (Jul 23, 2013)

My suggestion is to upgrade to Kontakt 5. I haven't had this bug since.


----------



## argitoth (Jul 25, 2013)

paoling @ Tue Jul 23 said:


> My suggestion is to use find_mod (and find_target) just for looking what is the number of the modulator or the modulator target.
> One you realize how Kontakt indicize them, just use the number of the modulators.


Good idea!



polypx @ Tue Jul 23 said:


> My suggestion is to upgrade to Kontakt 5. I haven't had this bug since.


Bad idea! 

I'm holding out for K6, and if I make a product with K5 then it won't be compatible with K4... lotsa people still using K4, right? Am I missing something here? WAIT... If I only have K6, I cannot make products for K5, right? :roll: Dang didn't even think of that!


----------



## mk282 (Jul 27, 2013)

In fact I think a lot of people got onto the Kontakt 5 bandwagon, with all the sales and K9 and whatnot... K4 is on its way out, so getting K5 wouldn't that bad of an idea.


----------



## gwhiz (Jan 5, 2016)

paoling said:


> My suggestion is to use find_mod (and find_target) just for looking what is the number of the modulator or the modulator target.
> One you realize how Kontakt indicize them, just use the number of the modulators.
> 
> Referring to a mod with the name you assigned to it, is risky since the name will be messed up as soon as you add other modulators. If you add that you can't change the name of a modulator every selected group at the same time...


Hi P, This is an older thread and it relates to what I'm hitting. When you say the name will be messed up as soon as you add other modulators, what do you mean by that?

In my instrument I have some groups that need an LFO modulator and some that don't. So I'm applying the modulator to each group one at a time, and renaming the modulator "strip" at the bottom to the name I need. At some point, one of the Modulators just "disappears" from the Group, and a new modulator with default settings appears on another group!

Any ideas about this? Thanks again for sharing your experience about the names getting messed up too! (PS I'm on K 5)


----------



## tomaslobosk (Jan 5, 2016)

find_mod() is a nightmare.


----------



## EvilDragon (Jan 6, 2016)

find_mod is just fine when you understand the reasoning behind it, and are careful about modulation and modulation target naming.


----------

